# OTA Antenna distribution in your house



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried this ?
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/silico...ta-dvr-gray-and-black/8548038.p?skuId=8548038

From what I read, I have a perfect for me antenna for all local programming. It is hooked to a 32" Sharp TV in my bedroom. It is run thru a Channel Master DVR.
What I would like to do is be able to use OTA on my TV in the Den and my sons room which is about 100 feet from the antenna.

If I am reading this correctly, it puts your OTA antenna's reception on your network and you can play your reception anywhere in the house that you have the network or wirelessly.

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well actually -

THis has a couple OTA tuners builtin, and it puts the outputs onto your home network via Wifi or ethernet as a streaming source. You will also need a way to take the streaming output into your TVs, such as a FireTV, Apple TV, builtin app on TV, etc. Looks like it has $35 annual fee for doing DVR.

I've heard it has a pretty good OTA tuner. With sufficient bandwidth it should be OK.

I originally thought you were asking about TV RF distribution. I do have some expertise on that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scooper said:


> Well actually -
> 
> THis has a couple OTA tuners builtin, and it puts the outputs onto your home network via Wifi or ethernet as a streaming source. You will also need a way to take the streaming output into your TVs, such as a FireTV, Apple TV, builtin app on TV, etc. Looks like it has $35 annual fee for doing DVR.
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
I did not read it well enough to see that charge. Of course I do not need that since I already have a DVR for OTA that works very well, almost like an HR-24.


----------

